# [SOLVED] kernel driver for Dell Inspiron 1545 camera

## tuxitop

Hi,

I'm trying to configure my kernel to recognize the integrated webcam on my laptop, but I didn't have any success so far. I have enabled the following configs in my kernel:

```
Device Drivers -->

    Multimedia support -->

        [*] Camera/video grabbers support

        [*] Media Controller API

        [*] V4L2 sub-device userspace API

        [*] Media USB Adapters -->

            <*> USB Video Class (UVC)

            [*]    UVC input events device support
```

Here is my lsusb output:

```
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 002: ID 09da:000a A4Tech Co., Ltd. Optical Mouse Opto 510D / OP-620D

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 05ca:180a Ricoh Co., Ltd   <<<--- This is the Webcam

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 005: ID 413c:8160 Dell Computer Corp. Wireless 365 Bluetooth

Bus 003 Device 004: ID 413c:8162 Dell Computer Corp. Integrated Touchpad [Synaptics]

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 413c:8161 Dell Computer Corp. Integrated Keyboard

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

this is what I get when I try to run guvcview:

```
video device: /dev/video0 

unable to detect video devices on your system (0)

ERROR opening V4L interface: No such file or directory

Init video returned -1

VIDIOC_REQBUFS - Failed to delete buffers: Inappropriate ioctl for device (errno 25)

cleaned allocations - 100%

Closing portaudio ...OK

Terminated.
```

I'm sure that it will work without any external drivers because I was able to use the camera in Arch Linux without installing anything. but there is probably an in kernel driver that I haven't enabled. any suggestions?Last edited by tuxitop on Mon Mar 30, 2015 10:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

boot up arch-linux

lsmod / check wahts in their kernel / whats loaded for your webcam

----------

## spectromas

Can you please post here if you find the solution? I was just about to let you know the answer but it seems mine isn't working now either. I don't remember making any changes to that section in the kernel and it used to work for me but something's not right now.

----------

## tuxitop

I can't figure it out. I don't have arch available now. I removed it right after installing gentoo.  :Very Happy: 

but I had an old live CD of Ubuntu, and I tested my webcam with it and it worked flawlessly. Here's the output of lsmod in live Ubuntu:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

binfmt_misc             6599  1 

vboxnetadp              6614  0 

vboxnetflt             18657  0 

vboxdrv               214831  2 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt

rfcomm                 33811  4 

parport_pc             26058  0 

sco                     7998  2 

ppdev                   5556  0 

bnep                    9542  2 

dm_crypt               11385  0 

l2cap                  37008  16 rfcomm,bnep

snd_hda_codec_idt      54887  1 

snd_hda_intel          22107  2 

btusb                  10969  2 

snd_hda_codec          87552  2 snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel

bluetooth              50500  9 rfcomm,sco,bnep,l2cap,btusb

snd_hwdep               5040  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                71475  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_seq_midi            4588  0 

snd_rawmidi            17783  1 snd_seq_midi

uvcvideo               55847  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      6047  1 snd_seq_midi

videodev               43098  1 uvcvideo

v4l1_compat            13359  2 uvcvideo,videodev

snd_seq                47174  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event

arc4                    1165  2 

snd_timer              19067  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq

snd_seq_device          5744  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq

b43                   168681  0 

joydev                  8767  0 

snd                    49038  13 snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device

dell_wmi_aio            1733  0 

mac80211              231541  1 b43

dell_laptop             5730  0 

psmouse                59033  0 

soundcore                880  1 snd

cfg80211              144470  2 b43,mac80211

dcdbas                  5402  1 dell_laptop

lp                      7342  0 

snd_page_alloc          7120  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

serio_raw               4022  0 

dell_wmi                2852  0 

led_class               2633  1 b43

parport                31492  3 parport_pc,ppdev,lp

squashfs               25209  1 

aufs                  152358  5137 

nls_cp437               4931  1 

isofs                  30022  1 

dm_raid45              81721  0 

xor                    15136  1 dm_raid45

hid_a4tech              2018  0 

usbhid                 36882  0 

hid                    67742  2 hid_a4tech,usbhid

i915                  294989  5 

drm_kms_helper         30200  1 i915

drm                   168092  5 i915,drm_kms_helper

sky2                   45127  0 

intel_agp              26694  2 i915

usb_storage            40172  0 

ssb                    39288  1 b43

i2c_algo_bit            5168  1 i915

video                  18712  1 i915

output                  1883  1 video

agpgart                32011  2 drm,intel_agp
```

To me, it seems like everything that I have already compiled. only that I couldn't find "videodev" and "v4l1_compat" but they seem to be dependencies of "uvcvideo", so they should have been compiled already. This is really getting odd.

I am going to test selecting every related driver, to see if it's going to work at all! then if there were any luck, I'll just disable them one by one to see which driver is the right one. This is going to take a lot.

----------

## spectromas

I managed to get mine working: 

```

     --- Multimedia support

       *** Multimedia core support ***

[*]   Cameras/video grabbers support

      *** Media drivers ***

[*]   Media USB Adapters  --->

         <M>   USB Video Class (UVC)

          [*]     UVC input events device support

         <M>   GSPCA based webcams  --->

[*]   Autoselect ancillary drivers (tuners, sensors, i2c, frontends)

```

Not sure how much of that is needed but unless there is something in a different section that has an effect then this is all you need.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

spectromas,

Google suggets that you need firmware too but its not clear.

----------

## tuxitop

 *spectromas wrote:*   

> I managed to get mine working: 
> 
> ```
> 
>      --- Multimedia support
> ...

 

Thanks. That actually worked, although "GSPCA" was not also needed. the problem was that I hadn't selected it as a module. You saved me from a long day of trial and error!  :Smile: 

----------

